
The Calyx Institute Now Has 4G/LTE Wireless Service - 8_hours_ago
https://www.calyxinstitute.org/member/map
======
8_hours_ago
A Boing Boing article about this was submitted last month, but it didn't get
much attention. For a $500 yearly membership fee ($400 after the first year),
you can receive a mobile hotspot and truly unlimited (no throttling!) 4G/LTE
data. The Calyx Institute is non-profit, so the membership fee is a tax-
deductible charitable donation!

Here's the previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12560605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12560605)

